# Grabs and flexibility?



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

No, you don't need to be gumbie to do these grabs, sounds like you are reaching more than you are pulling your legs up. I think the biggest grab people have problems with would be a japan, especially while spinning.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree. Approach the jump with a bend in your knees, Ollie or pop off, bring your knees up to your chest, grab, lower the landing gear, stomp, ride away clean, repeat


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I struggled with this as well. I often would throw my arms up too much when jumping (like a basketball jump) and this would totally destabilize me in the air. I'd then have to throw my hands back down to make the grab, totally not steeze.

I believe the key is to keep your arms down and calm right off the lip. Pop off smoothly and refrain from throwing the arms up to help your air and then suck your knees towards your chest and bring the board to your hand which is already in position.

That's pretty much it for the indy.

Please correct me if I'm relating bad information.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Pull your legs up more then reaching your arm down. Since you are able to strap your binding I'm going to assume you are flexable to reach your board.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> I struggled with this as well. I often would throw my arms up too much when jumping (like a basketball jump) and this would totally destabilize me in the air. I'd then have to throw my hands back down to make the grab, totally not steeze.
> 
> I believe the key is to keep your arms down and calm right off the lip. Pop off smoothly and refrain from throwing the arms up to help your air and then suck your knees towards your chest and bring the board to your hand which is already in position.
> 
> ...


Wow actually that sounds like some pretty good advice, I actually never thought about the position of my arms. It always seemed like i had a long way to grab, but it might also be my arms. And thanks for the info guys, i mean I thought i have been pulling my legs up enough but probably not. Also, for an indy grab are you supposed to arch your back or just keep it straight? Like arch it as if your picking something from the ground up or keep it straight like you're doing a squat?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually think that stalefish and melon grabs are more natural for me than indy's.
I find that it is harder to get a solid grab when I lazily pop off of the lip. When I pop off solidly my legs naturally come up to my chest and I can't help but throw a grab because my arms are hanging right there next to my board.

Just remember that doing grabs is more about sucking up your knees and board than they are about reaching for the grab. You shouldn't really have to reach at all if you take off from the lip correctly.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

@ Kingscare: tried your advice yesterday and it was exactly what I needed to do, did my first indy grab with ease. I used to do exactly what you said you used to do, raise up my arms when I popped off; then not enough time to reach down to grab it. Waaay easier to do if you know to keep your arms down, thanks for the great advice


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

*e-high five*


----------

